# Baby tortoise eats only Lamb's lettuce



## Czepiec (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello,

My ~2 month old russian tortoise wants only to eat lamb's lettuce. I've tried to feed him with mix greens etc.
Now im trying to make him wraps with Pre alpine testudo baby (i make it wet before) rolled inside lamb lettuce... so desperate  But he only takes one bite and dont want it any more.

What can i do?

Substrate, temp, moisture, bath etc. are good.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 31, 2017)

To introduce a new food you have to take it very slowly. Your tort is behaving like a child that only wants to eat chips and chocolate - you're the parent in charge!

Here's a step by step guide:

1. Chop the foods your tort will eat very small and wet them

2. Chop a tiny amount of new food very small and mix it with the rest. The water will stick it together so the new stuff cannot be picked out. 

3. If your tort eats everything, at the next feed increase the amount of new food very slightly and decrease the liked food by the same amount. 

4. If your tort refuses to eat then leave the food in place for 24 hours and then replace with fresh in exactly the same proportions. 

Very gradually, over weeks not days, your tort will start accepting the new food as normal. Take it slowly and don't try to hurry it. A hungry tort will give in and eat. 

Your tort can go a long time without food, but not water. A thirty minute soak is essential on days when there is a hunger strike.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 31, 2017)

Welcome from the UK, by the way 

I recommend you read the TFO care guides if you haven't already 

They're written by species experts working hard to correct the outdated information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some breeders and vets too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Baby Russian Tortoise Care
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/

We’re more than happy to check over photos of your enclosure and lighting to see if there’s anything that could be better. And we like pictures of torts anyway


----------



## Czepiec (Oct 31, 2017)

@JoesMum thank you, i've read it already  im over reacting little bit i think. He always have tiny chopped food, mixed with hes favourite lambs lettuce. But as i said hes not interested, "wraps with pre alpine" works little bit.
So i should just be patient and leave he's food as it is(chopped etc.)? Dont try to feed him by myself?


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2017)

Czepiec said:


> @JoesMum thank you, i've read it already  im over reacting little bit i think. He always have tiny chopped food, mixed with hes favourite lambs lettuce. But as i said hes not interested, "wraps with pre alpine" works little bit.
> So i should just be patient and leave he's food as it is(chopped etc.)? Dont try to feed him by myself?



This time of year many temperate species can sense the shortening days, changing light colors, and cooling temps outside, and they start wanting to hibernate. This can also affect appetite.

"Good" means different things to different people. What are your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking area and overnight low?
What heating and lighting equipment are you using to get these temps and light up the enclosure?
How long are your lights on each day?


----------



## Czepiec (Oct 31, 2017)

@Tom propably its it  

Temps in order: 31C, 25C, 35C, ~20-22C
Two standard bulbs (not coil etc.) for heat on one side, uvb on middle.
12 hours


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2017)

Czepiec said:


> @Tom propably its it
> 
> Temps in order: 31C, 25C, 35C, ~20-22C
> Two standard bulbs (not coil etc.) for heat on one side, uvb on middle.
> 12 hours



What types of heat bulbs? Regular incandescent? Infrared? MVB?
What type of UV bulb? 5.0? HO?

I'm asking because both the light intensity and color, as well as duration, can be a factor in appetite and the urge to hibernate. Sometimes adding a full spectrum light and increasing the light timer to 13 hours a day, can help to snap them out of their urge to go to sleep. I find daily soaks to be helpful too.


----------



## Czepiec (Oct 31, 2017)

@Tom UVB 10% bulb, heat bulb like in pic.










im soaking almost everyday 
should i add one more hour?


----------

